# Kemper rack vs head?



## ramses (Apr 5, 2013)

The software in both units is obviously the same. However, I was wondering if the rack's hardware was in any way superior to the sci-fi toaster (besides the unit being smaller). Would you guys happen to know?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Apr 5, 2013)

Their website has a wealth of information...

Profiler | Kemper Profiling Amplifier | Everything You Want To Know About Profiling


----------



## ascl (Apr 6, 2013)

The hardware is identical (internally, I think the rack may have one less physical knob or something like that). But aside from form factor, they are identical hardware and software AFAIK.


----------



## Quitty (Apr 6, 2013)

^correct.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Apr 6, 2013)

I prefer rack version! I prefer to keep stuff in a rack


----------



## lewstherin006 (Apr 6, 2013)

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> I prefer rack version! I prefer to keep stuff in a rack



racks keep everything nice,neat and safe


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## ramses (Apr 7, 2013)

The website does not talk about hardware differences, but I guess it is safe to assume that they are limited to the dimensions.


----------



## jbab (Apr 7, 2013)

I went for the head because I find that the dimensions/button placement make it easier to use, especially in a studio setting


----------



## VESmedic (Apr 7, 2013)

The toaster is insanely convenient... I thought I'd be jumping to sell mine once the rack was released, but that couldn't be farther from the truth.


----------



## axxessdenied (Apr 7, 2013)

GASing for one so bad, ugh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ramses (Apr 7, 2013)

VESmedic said:


> The toaster is insanely convenient... I thought I'd be jumping to sell mine once the rack was released, but that couldn't be farther from the truth.



That's great to know. Could you be more specific?


----------



## VESmedic (Apr 7, 2013)

ramses said:


> That's great to know. Could you be more specific?



It's kind of person/rig dependent, but in my situation, this works great. I currently in in Gainesville Florida, 100 miles from my hometown in Orlando, Fl, where my band is. I drive down once or twice a week (on the weekends, one day during the week) for practice, to hang with friends etc. The rest of my rig consists of a 6 space rack, including a line 6 g90 wireless,furman power conditioner etc. Being able to just throw my guitar in my truck, and grab my 6 lb toaster, drive down to practice, plug it in, and take it home, is extremely convenient ( I leave my FRFR monitor in orlando, play my KPA through my home studio at the house). Instead of boxing up my 6 space rack, carrying it downstairs etc, I just pick this thing up like a book, and bring it with me. It's amazing how lazy this thing makes you actually  I used to use a 2 head rack with a 6 space on top, and 2 4x12s live, and here I am complaining about a 6 space rack! Sure for live gigs, the rack is better, but it's nothing I've never had a problem with. I set my monitor up, and my rack right next to it with the KPA sitting on top, off to the side of the stage, and have never had a problem. The portability of the unit is great. If you are using it strictly at home in your studio, the rack or toaster would work just fine, with most probably now preferring the rack, since you probably wouldn't be taking it anywhere.


----------



## ramses (Apr 7, 2013)

VESmedic said:


> It's kind of person/rig dependent, but in my situation, this works great. I currently in in Gainesville Florida, 100 miles from my hometown in Orlando, Fl, where my band is. I drive down once or twice a week (on the weekends, one day during the week) for practice, to hang with friends etc. The rest of my rig consists of a 6 space rack, including a line 6 g90 wireless,furman power conditioner etc. Being able to just throw my guitar in my truck, and grab my 6 lb toaster, drive down to practice, plug it in, and take it home, is extremely convenient ( I leave my FRFR monitor in orlando, play my KPA through my home studio at the house). Instead of boxing up my 6 space rack, carrying it downstairs etc, I just pick this thing up like a book, and bring it with me. It's amazing how lazy this thing makes you actually  I used to use a 2 head rack with a 6 space on top, and 2 4x12s live, and here I am complaining about a 6 space rack! Sure for live gigs, the rack is better, but it's nothing I've never had a problem with. I set my monitor up, and my rack right next to it with the KPA sitting on top, off to the side of the stage, and have never had a problem. The portability of the unit is great. If you are using it strictly at home in your studio, the rack or toaster would work just fine, with most probably now preferring the rack, since you probably wouldn't be taking it anywhere.




Thanks! 

I guess the toaster is better for me too. Initially I was wrongly assuming that the rack was technologically better, because it came out later.


----------



## col (Apr 8, 2013)

ramses said:


> Initially I was wrongly assuming that the rack was technologically better, because it came out later.



Nah, they only released the rack version since there was a huge demand for it. People kept bugging Kemper ad nauseam until they actually made it.


----------



## dsquared (Apr 8, 2013)

There are some small differences in the layout of knobs and such, eg, USB in the front on the rack vs in back on the toaster, but the guts are the same.

As a home player, I prefer the toaster for its portability and smaller physical footprint.


----------

